# Urban Winter Cycling picture...Ideas?



## thespoonman (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a rather large wall in my loft and i would like to find a print which I can blow up to take a sizable portion of it (5' X 7').

I was thinking of something along the lines of an urban picture of a bike in the snow. Something along the lines of:










I would be more than willing to pay for the rights to print it once or if someone knows of a source which I could hire to print their own material.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Try PBIC*



thespoonman said:


> I have a rather large wall in my loft and i would like to find a print which I can blow up to take a sizable portion of it (5' X 7'). I was thinking of something along the lines of an urban picture of a bike in the snow. I would be more than willing to pay for the rights to print it once or if someone knows of a source which I could hire to print their own material. Any ideas?


The PBIC (Pedestrian and Bicycle Information Center) web site has over 1,000 photos in their collection and all they ask is that you properly attribute the photo. I'll let you look through their pics to see if there's anything you might like. The hi-res versions are around 50kb in size, so you should be able to blow that up fairly large.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Is this the place?
https://www.pedbikeimages.org/

A few years ago (or last year) the Milwaukee Joirnal had a pic of a cyclist on a snowy city street with a big snowplow in the background, I found that photograph interesting. 

It kind of depends on what mood or feeling you want to emulate. Solitude, quiet, serenity, loneliness, despondency, simple joy, resourcefulness, fortitude, any or all of those or more could come from the pic posted above.

++++++++
I jumped off the phone and onto the computer and found this while looking for the Milwaukee plow pic:
https://media.cleveland.com/nationworld_impact/photo/winter-storm-2jpg-b70dcc9cb61a18d3_medium.jpg

speaking of which, I need to put together a snow bike for this winter.

+++++++++
edit the edit:
Here's another one I think is nice to get ideas from:
https://media.thestar.topscms.com/images/b4/d0/dc8da8e54481bb640976af91be34.jpeg


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

thespoonman said:


> I would be more than willing to pay for the rights to print it once or if someone knows of a source which I could hire to print their own material.
> 
> Any ideas?


Here's one of my favorite MB1 RBR photos, which was: (1) taken in winter; (2) in a urban area (that's DC's Jefferson Memorial in the background. It has the added bonuses of being a commuting picture and the "model" is a RBR regular, too. You may have to pay both MB1 and the model for the rights to reproduce the photo.  But, it probably would be worth it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm fond of these.......


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Your post made me dig through my old posts to find this image of mine. Wow that was a long time ago. I can't help you as far as a source for winter time images you can upres and print but I'm sure there are plenty of images online. If you're patient and interested, I could make it a project this winter, here in NY if you have a specific scene in mind. 

I rode in to work today. I sure miss being able to post on RBR like I used to. glad to see the regulars are still here!

Arby


----------

